# Hello



## Ami-TT (Feb 13, 2009)

Hello Everyone im Amit and i live in Newbury, Berkshire, work in Basingstoke and London.

I am a TT owner and come over from TT-Talk where have been living for the past 10 or so months.

Hope this can be my new home.

I have had my TT for 10 months now and still puts a big grin on my face.

So to start some conversation.. In a few weeks time me and my close family friends will be going on a Top Gear style cruise through wales - picked some wicked roads. Cars include TT, 3 series, Ferrari, Leon, Cooper S, RX7 Effinity...All (most) are black all look the part cannot wait!!..altho the RX97 has around 370bhp - powerful motor...i dont see it lasting the fuel competition when i set the rules hahah!!!

In the process of adding some exterior lighting mods to my car! I will post some pics when complete 

Ami


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

How come you made the move over to here?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hey Ami, Welcome to the best TT forum, love to see what mods you have done to the car,


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi There.

Not using TT-talk any more?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Ami-TT (Feb 13, 2009)

I left on my own accord, I wassnt happy about certain things and in the end i found my self getting upset where i just wanted to talk about cars, my mods..and wanted advise...

I don't want to start rummors about why i left and who started what, fact of the matter is i am here now and want a fresh start..make new friends and contribute in my own way ...maby with some good banter who knows!!


----------



## Ami-TT (Feb 13, 2009)

Wild Woods said:


> Hi There.
> 
> Not using TT-talk any more?


Hey buddy good to see a familiar face, yeh got board of the politics in the end and being at the receiving end...for buying items for the motor...i was a loyal member...tho...for what ever that counts for....dont need that kinda shizzle uno i can buy what i want from where i ever i want  and dont need the founder on my back about it...lifes to short.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Welcome 

Nice car (is that Luxor inside?), get some details in the 'Garage' that you'll find at the top of the page!

P.S. nice house! 8)


----------



## Ami-TT (Feb 13, 2009)

kmpowell said:


> Welcome
> 
> Nice car (is that Luxor inside?), get some details in the 'Garage' that you'll find at the top of the page!
> 
> P.S. nice house! 8)


Hello,

Thanks!

yep luxor beige fine nappa leather interior with black headlining - didn't have the extended leather because i preferred the offset of black against the luxor beige. Cheers for the pointer i will check it out


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Nice choice I have extended leather in Black :wink:


----------



## Ami-TT (Feb 13, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> Nice choice I have extended leather in Black :wink:


Good combo imho


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Hey Amit,

welcome to the forum... nice to see another Amit on here, i thought I was the only one :lol:

Nice motor  but then I would say that, my MK1 was black with RS4s too


----------

